# Need help with rear drum parking brake adjustment



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey all,

I am a year or so into my frame off on my 70 GTO and have a rolling frame now. Part of my replacements was to order all new drum assemblies for the rear. 

Well, I assembled them and can adjust the drums no issue with the ratchet assembly but when I test the parking brake cable by pulling it, I get no deflection on the shoes. The parking brake lever (correctly locked into top of rear shoe) moves freely back and forth but just doesn't seem to engage, i.e. stop the wheel.

The springs of course are all new and very tight. Is it possible that until I can hook up the master cylinder down the line and cycle them a few times, that they (parking brake) will not work right?

Also, on other models I have worked on over the years, the parking brake cable auto-adjusted the ratchet. Do GTO brakes do this too? I have no auto-adjust when pulling the cable!

Here is a photo of the drums I purchased and I have them assembled exactly like this.

Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

No, there's not an interdependency between the master cylinder and the parking brake. If you are pulling on the brake cable from the under side with no noticeable binding on the brakes, you do not have the brakes adjusted out correctly. Turn the adjuster out until your drums have just a light amount of friction with the shoes. Now, if are checking your parking brake using the pedal, and the brakes are adjusted properly, then you need to tighten the parking brake cable. That parking brake arm connected to the brake shoe has a fulcrum type affect. 

The parking brake cable does not auto adjust these brakes. Backing the car and applying the brakes does this. That said, your start point has to be with the light friction on the shoes and drums as mentioned earlier. Matt


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Matthew.

I actually do have them adjusted to just have light friction (just a click or two from fully binding the wheel) I think the problem is that I am pulling the cable by hand and possibly I can't put enough "oomph" into it as one would by using a tightened/properly adjusted cable and foot lever?

It looks like the fulcrum on this style e-brake actuates the top of the rear pad. These new springs are VERY tight so maybe I'll just need to move on and worry about it once the full system is ready for test.

Thanks again.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes sir. Sounds like you have it set up right, so now it will be in the adjustment of the cable. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, make sure your wing-shaped washer is centered and installed all the way onto the pivot pin. It looks in the photos that the washer may not be pushed onto the shoulder of the pin all the way. This is needed to assure the springs aren't cocked and don't bind.


----------

